# PIKE!



## Galacticturtle (Jan 3, 2020)

Has anyone been able to catch a pike yet?


----------



## biscuitapollo (Jan 8, 2020)

I have only caught one in the few months of playing, my boyfriend has caught a couple though and he's only been playing a few days. It's not fair lol


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 15, 2020)

I've caught 3 over the past month of December, I reckon its just down to luck. Hope you catch one soon


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 17, 2020)

I caught one a few days ago!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 11, 2020)

I caught one today and a giant king salmon for the first time


----------



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

Oh my GOSH, congrats on that huge catch, I'm jealous! I just downloaded the game 2-3 days ago and have caught one so I feel pretty lucky, (one pike and one king salmon)!! They sell for a bunch of bells too so it is niceee :3c


----------

